
How To Find Hackers At College? - pashle

======
zaidf
If you have an entrepreneur's club, I've seen couple hackers hangout at that
club. It is easier to work with a hacker who is already looking to be an
entrepreneur than someone who is doing a Masters and looking forward to making
that nice salary after graduation--selling your vision to him is one hard
task.

------
pashle
I agree with pg's belief that college is the best place to find cofounders,
so...

1\. Where do hackers like to hang out on campus?

2\. What languages do great hackers love using?

~~~
gyro_robo
1\. The computer lab where the Vaxen are... d'oh. These days, check freshmeat,
the programming sub-reddit, and mailing lists for languages/projects of
interest.

2\. All of them, and they keep writing new ones

------
RyanGWU82
YC News seems like a good place to start. ;-) Anyone here at Stanford? If so,
hit me up (my email is in my profile).

